# Foster family desperately needed in Nor Cal



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

HRI has an incoming 12 year old BLIND female in Berkley that the owner must surrender. 

Honey is her name. Shes just been vetted (a complete sr panel, blood, stool, urine, xrays...) and she's in great health for her age except she's allergic to cats ( wheezing) and she needs a teeth cleaning. We are told that she needs more attention than her owner feels she can provide. Honey will do best in a home with another dog... and of course she needs a home where someone is home much of the day to help her learn her way around, and NO CATS. 

If you can help foster, please let me [email protected]

Kathy or Kimberly any ideas?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwww, poor Honey. I hope someone can give her a great home.
Gina


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I sincerely hope somone can help. If I didn't work, and if I didn't have a cat, I'd take her in a heartbeat!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I could...........I'll ask around for you


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope someone is able to take her in. I have a houseful right now. Two Havanese and two Chinese Cresteds.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Aww, poor thing. I can't take her since I have a cat and I take my pup to work. I'll think on it.

Triona


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhhh poor baby  I'd take her but am still working and I think my girls would be too rough on her as they love to play and if she's blind she wouldn't know what is going on. Oh, I hope someone I know can watch over her.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I do hope and pray that Honey finds a home soon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda,
Just saw this thread and was wondering if you had been successful or not?:ear:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor baby!


----------

